# Video - Callie "talking" to a hummingbird



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

At least it sounded like she was trying to talk to it. She could see it out the window at a feeder I have.  

http://www.zippyvideos.com/196024855589105.html


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I thought it was really cute. Callie is so sweet. It's nice to see a video of our friends rather than photos once in awhile. Pablo and Trixie went a little nuts and started barking a bunch, lol.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww callie is so beautiful !!! 

kisses nat


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That was tooo cute!!! :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Boy, she's pretty! It was cute how she turned to the camera at the end as if embarrassed to be caught talking to a birdie. :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That was cute! I wonder what she was trying to say? :lol: 

My cat was up on my desk and started to freak out when she heard it! :lol:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! She really cracks me up with that growl.  She does that sometimes when she wants all of my attention from Cody and Annabelle. It sounds like she is telling them...... no my mama maaaaaaaaaaa. :lol:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

That was too funny. In one part it looked like she had a very strong look of pride protecting her home from the invading hummingbird. In another part, I agree with Rachael, that she almost looked embarrassed that she was caught on camera. LOL!

If that wasn't funny enough, Angel was sitting here with me as I played the video. She was growling back. LOL!!!


----------



## SnowiePrincess (Jul 8, 2005)

How cute!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Now that is precious! Zeus came running to my computer when I played it.. lol


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hahaha so cute i loved it i watched it twice lol chloe was looking around to find her! haha callie is a very pretty chi by the way ur house is pretty too


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwww so lovely... pity i couldnt hear anthing (my speakers blew)
x


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh Stephanie the sound of her growl is the cutest part. Sorry you couldn't hear it.

Thank you guys. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

That is so funny! lol. I love seeing videos!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you Kelly! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow callie is so beautiful !! great video 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

lol she's such a talker! i remember the other video they sounded like tasmanian devils lol and here she is again. it's a good thing she has a cute voice lol!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

AHHHH I played it and my dogs starting talking back to her!!! :lol:


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Pepi doesn't like the sound of another dog in his house.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a great video with a great model. Callie is really pretty. Her coat looks great. All she wants to do is protect her mama...I say good girl!

Leslie


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Callie sounds just like my Sybil. This is also her way of talking but she perfers taking to the hard bugs on my porch. lol


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww thank you guys so much! :wave: 

How funny that a lot of the chis are talking back to her.  

Sybil sounds like Callie?! Doesn't that sound just crack you up? It does me. :wink:


----------

